# Anybody know price/supplier of a roll cage for a 2001 Audi TT 225Q Convertible?



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

So, I was looking into doing a track day this summer at Loudon, NH with Quattro Club, and I will need to replace the hoops with a real cage if I want to use my TT. Has anybody on here done this to their TT, and if so: 
Does it interfere with the roof closing? 
Can it be easily removed after the track day or is it more permanent? 
What is pricing like? 

Thanks! 
~Matt 

P.S. pics would be awesome if you have them!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Most likely have to go custom! There is a member of AW (Juliem) that had one made for track duties.It was fully functional and didn't interfere with the ragtop operation. It's definitely possible from any good shop. 

Here is a link to QW album for pics of her setup (yes it was a chick): 

http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/album.php?albumid=302&pictureid=27720&gnr_tab=0&ref=gnr-prev 

Another idea is to integrate side bars and 2 short straight bars linking the inner side of the OEM roll hoops. That will effectively transform the OEM setup into a multi point roll bar that would pass most track's inspection ( certain sanctioning bodies still won't allow open cockpit :thumbdown: )


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Marcus is right...there's no easy solution to meet Audi Club's track day requirement for roadsters. I've been looking too, and all my searches lead back to...juliem. 

If your goal is to just get on track to try it out, there are other clubs or that will let you roll with the stock hoops. Each track has their own rules, then each club/sanctioning body may add to that. Last year I did track days at Brainerd Int'l Raceway and Autobahn Country Club in my stock '05 TTQ roadster; the venues themselves said the stock hoops were just fine, as long as I passed the broomstick test. (I'm short, so even with a helmet, I'm still below that line.) 

I'd have preferred to do both tracks with Audi Club...but as a track noob, I wasn't ready to spend thousands in custom fabrication for a few days each summer, so I went to events that weren't club-affiliated. 

That said...I'm still looking for a cage or SCCA-approved roll bar solution too. Or even a simple way to get a harness bar set up, so I have more than the factory seatbelts between me and the sky. 

Thanks for starting this thread...I hope someone has a solution for us! 
-karyn


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys! That rollcage looks awesome Max! I am really just interested in a rollcage for the same reasons as TTopless, just want to be able to take my car onto a track once or twice this summer to experience it. That being said, anything custom is probably going to be way too expensive for the amount of use I'll get out of it, although I'm sure that the added safety would invaluable if I ever had need for it. I figured all of the clubs had the same roll cage rules, but I will look into which clubs will allow the stock hoops first, as it would be great to be able to run it the way it is. Thanks for that tip Karyn! If I can't find any clubs around here that will allow me to run, I'll go back to looking into tying the hoops together or going completely custom at that point. 

Thanks! 
Matt C.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Could this be modified to work with a roadster? 
http://www.stableenergies.com/Roll-Cage-Kit-Audi-TT-Coupe/productinfo/SD-W22/


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Could this be modified to work with a roadster?
> http://www.stableenergies.com/Roll-Cage-Kit-Audi-TT-Coupe/productinfo/SD-W22/


 No


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No


 Well I tried.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well I tried.


 Thanks for the attempt! 

I emailed a couple of places about cost of going custom and will post back here whenever they get back to me.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

There's this too 
http://www.northstarmotorsports.com...di/manufacturer/Safety+Devices/productID/7710 

But the 4-points all appear to be in-line...no forward/aft bracing. 
Not sure if it's much more protection than factory hoops?


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

TTopless said:


> There's this too
> http://www.northstarmotorsports.com...di/manufacturer/Safety+Devices/productID/7710
> 
> But the 4-points all appear to be in-line...no forward/aft bracing.
> Not sure if it's much more protection than factory hoops?


That looks like an awesome solution, as long as Quattro Club would be OK with it. I will email them and ask, then report back here.

I also talked to Stableenergies.com and they basically said that they don't do custom work, but would look into how extensively the coupe roll cage would have to be modified and might be able to do something with that. That being said, that roll cage doesn't appear to even come close to being able to fit, so I seriously doubt that they would even want to use that as a start to come up with a roadster roll cage.

Thanks again guys!


----------

